# Repashy: wich ones do you use for your darts?



## Krakanax (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi,

I found a distributor of Repashy products, over here in France, but I am a little confused about which ones to use for my frogs 

I am considering the following ones:
- Repashy SuperVite
- Repashy SuperCal LoD
- Repashy Vitamin a Plus

Which ones of those products do you use?


Tia,
K.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I currently use Repashy Calcium plus in my normal rotation. I also use the Repashy Vitamin A Plus. The Vitamin A plus you only want to give once every 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Krakanax (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, Jeeperrs.
You don't use any of the others?


K.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i rotate calcium plus and supervite


----------



## Krakanax (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Whitethumbs.

Just to make sure that I get it right!

The Supervite:
Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL :: SUPERVITE - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center

The Superpig:
Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL :: SUPERPIG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center

The Vitamin A:
Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL :: Vitamin A Plus - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center

The Calcium Plus ... is this the one you are talking about?
Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL :: Calcium Plus BAG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center

Could you tell me which one is the The Calcium ICB?
Btw, I don't know what ICB stands for ... 


Tia,
K.


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

I use the Calcium plus daily and the Vitamin A, one a fortnight. I use the SuperCal hi-D every now and then.

I ordered from the Josh's Frogs but when the first shipping didn't come through, I got some at the Hamm Reptile Expo in Germany instead... The second lot shipped from Josh's frogs arrived in two weeks in April.  Never knew what happened to the first lot... 

Sometimes, I think that people are attracted to the pic on the bottlem if the pic doesn't show the target species then they are confused... Like a picture of a guinea-pig on a packet of food which can also be used for rabbits and other similar rodents...

My German friend insisted on buying only those bottles that had frog pics on them...  - I hope that he isn't using the Vitamin A (with the dart frog on it) as a daily supplement though...


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

Krakanax said:


> Thank you Whitethumbs.
> 
> Just to make sure that I get it right!
> 
> ...


Hi,

The Calcium ICB is the old packaging and the Calcium Plus is the new one. they are the same thing, maybe slightly improved in this current version. Good stuff for darts...


----------



## Krakanax (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for your help regarding Calcium Plus and ICB.
I have a dealer 30 minutes away, he carries all of the Repashy products.
Probably easier than placing an online order. Just wanted to make sure before I get there 


K.


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

No probs... It is so much easier when you live somewhere where you can have easy access to livefood and products that support this hobby.


----------



## Krakanax (Jan 29, 2012)

I have to agree.
Over here, it seems that things are moving in the right direction.
We now have a store for terrariums and products, a retailer for Repashy and some frogs available from local breeders... even if I just got mines in the netherlands.
Hamm is still an event to attend, once in a while 

Back to the Repashy products, how long can I keep them "on the shelve" once they are opened?
I plan on getting this kind of container ... and keep it in the bottom of the fridge.











Tia,
K.


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

A general consensus is 6 months after opening and these keep best under refrigeration; so you could have a smaller container that you could spoon out a week's supply that you could keep on the "shelf" in the frog room and keep the remainder in the fridge.

You bought benedicta from Jan van mooji at the kikkerdag at Nieuwegein in April?

They're much cheaper there than in the rest of Europe and the US...  He had over 300 tads in various stages at home when I chatted with him at Hamm. He churns them out like fruit flies... LOL


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i use calcium plus only. it is designed as an all in one supplement.


----------



## Krakanax (Jan 29, 2012)

Tjoen said:


> A general consensus is 6 months after opening and these keep best under refrigeration; so you could have a smaller container that you could spoon out a week's supply that you could keep on the "shelf" in the frog room and keep the remainder in the fridge.


Thank you for sharing.
Looks like I am almost set!




Tjoen said:


> You bought benedicta from Jan van mooji at the kikkerdag at Nieuwegein in April?


Nope, an other wonderfull breeder from the Netherlands 
Good quality frogs as I alreday bough some from him 6 or 7 years ago.
Went there on a week day, not a frogday ... got them two weeks ago and I see them quite a lot.


Thank you Goof901 


K.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Goof901 is right. In a personal email communication with Allen Repashy, he assured me that Calcium Plus (which replaced Calcium Plus ICB) is an all in one supplement designed to be a stand alone supplement for our frogs.

Now he still offers it other ways for old school froggers who don't believe in all in one supplements. That would be where the Supervite and the SuperCal LoD come in. I choose to follow Allen's recommendation and go with the Calcium Plus.

You could also consider using some Repashy SuperPig. It is included in the Calcium Plus formula in the amount of about 6% but many of us choose to use a little more. It can help your frog's colors to stay at their brightest but is also important for other functions, such as antioxidants and possibly immune system functions. It is discussed some here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/80019-repashy-calcium-plus-general-questions.html

The Repashy Vitamin can be used if you are experiencing any signs of Vitamin A deficiency such as Short Tongue Syndrome or problems with egg development.

So in summary, the three Repashy product I use are:
Repashy Calcium Plus
Repashy SuperPig
Repashy Vitamin A Plus


----------



## Krakanax (Jan 29, 2012)

Merci Pumilo for this quite complete answer.
I believe that I now have all of the required information before I go visit the retailer. Calcium Plus is the one I will go for and if needed I will use the Vitamin A Plus.

Thanks!
K.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> You could also consider using some Repashy SuperPig. It is included in the Calcium Plus formula in the amount of about 6% but many of us choose to use a little more. It can help your frog's colors to stay at their brightest but is also important for other functions, such as antioxidants and possibly immune system functions.


how often do you mix in superpig and at what ratio of superpig:calcium plus?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

goof901 said:


> how often do you mix in superpig and at what ratio of superpig:calcium plus?


I do a SuperPig dusting about once every other week.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

completely superpig or 1:1 superpig:calcium plus?


----------



## Krakanax (Jan 29, 2012)

An other question for you guys, at what age would you supplementing your darts? As early as 4/5 months or you would wait a little bit longer?


k.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

from the first day they will take fruit flies so for most frogs, day 1.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

goof901 said:


> completely superpig or 1:1 superpig:calcium plus?


I've done both.



Krakanax said:


> An other question for you guys, at what age would you supplementing your darts? As early as 4/5 months or you would wait a little bit longer?
> 
> 
> k.


Immediately. They need calcium, etc. from day 1.


----------



## Krakanax (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you to both of you.
In the past I never kept froglets past 3 months and never supplemented them. Time to change habits 


K.


----------



## SWReptiles (Apr 20, 2012)

I have talked to few that do not like this product. They did use the super pig, but that was it. Anyone else have breeding issue when switching to this?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i agree with pumilio, i give my froglets vitamins from day 1. of course they dont eat the first couple of days but i dust the flies on the first day i offer food to them.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

SWReptiles said:


> I have talked to few that do not like this product. They did use the super pig, but that was it. Anyone else have breeding issue when switching to this?


ummm no i think you got it mixed up. rep-cal herptivite may cause breeding issues due to lack of usable vitamin A but repashy calcium plus has usable vitamin A so therefore, will help get good eggs.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree with goof, repashy is good stuff and I think it has a good reputation in the hobby. There have been some other products that have had their issues, I haven't heard of any problems. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pyuphb
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

SWReptiles said:


> I have talked to few that do not like this product. They did use the super pig, but that was it. Anyone else have breeding issue when switching to this?


Typically people have breeding issues before switching to it... However there is anecdotal evidence that frogs that are probably severely deficient in vitamin A (repeated bad clutches, abnormal tadpole growth before hatching, offspring with SLS, short tongue syndrome) require additional vitamin A in the form of a retinoid for once a week for at least several months. Once that is corrected it appears to stay corrected as long as a supplement containing preformed retinoids are provided as a dusting supplement. It has been shown over time, that beta carotene is insufficient as a source of vitamin A in frogs with some researchers on the cutting edge believing that frogs cannot convert it to vitamin A. 

There is some significant misinformation that is circulating in some circles about vitamin and carotenoid requirements in anurans...


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I've used the Calcium Plus and Superpig for a couple years now (exclusively) and have not had any problems in breeding or froglets.


----------



## Krakanax (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you all for your help and your feedback!


K.


----------



## mllaursen (Jan 31, 2011)

I know this is a rather old thread, but I raised up a group of Terriblis tads that I got a while back on a mixture of Repashy's aquarium fish foods and had really good results as well. (I used soilent green and meat pie)


----------

